# [boot] plus de boot sur cd [résolu]

## struddel

Hello.

Comme décrit dans un autre topic, j'ai voulu acheter du nouveau matériel, je l'ai fait, et rien ne fonctionne comme il faut avec ce nouveau matos.

Le problème ici est le boot sur CD.

J'ai voulu tester un boot sur un live CD et l'ordi a zappé, il a démarré grub directement pour me proposer la gentoo installée sur mon HD.

Avant j'avais un graveur cd-rw et un lecteur dvd, mais ils étaient en IDE et mes HD sont en IDE également, j'avais deux ports IDE sur ma carte.

À présent nouvelle carte, donc un seul port IDE et deux ports sata. Je voulais garder mes HD donc j'ai remplacé mes lecteur CD/DVD IDE par un unique graveur DVD sata.

Il est reconnu dans le bios comme HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GM.

Je l'ai mis en premier périphérique de boot, suivit du HD contenant grub.

Et ... pas moyen de booter sur un CD. J'ai tenté de booter sur un dvd "original" de mandriva que j'avais choppé dans un magazine (pour une fois qu'il a servit à quelque chose) et pas moyen non plus, j'ai tenté plusieurs cd, rien à faire ...

Y a les bons modules ds le kernel mais de toute façon ça n'a rien à voir avec mon kernel à ce niveau ...

Le graveur est un LG et la carte mère une MSI K9N6GM.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ...

----------

## MasterPrenium

Tu n'as pas la possibilité d'afficher le menu de boot du bios ? En général F8/F12

De la tu choisis tu lecteur CD ... peut-être que ton bios ignore la sequence de boot que tu lui as mis

----------

## struddel

Si si, c'est F11, mais là encore, quand je choisi le lecteur DVD (et y en a qu'un donc peux pas me tromper), il ignore le CD, quel qu'il soit.

----------

## struddel

Je viens d'essayer sur un autre PC, le graveur dvd boot tous mes CDs, mêmes les plus pourris, l'est très bien ce graveur ...

En revanche la carte mère, entre la carte réseau pourrie et son incapacité de booter sur le lecteur dvd, c'est vraiment la plus pourrie que j'ai jamais eu ...

Donc je pense que je vais en changer (en plus je leur avais pas demandé celle là ça m'enerveuh ... bande d'abrutis de vendeurs), quelqu'un aurait une carte mère à conseiller avec une carte réseau lambda générique et reconnue sous linux directement (genre comme mon ancienne carte réseau) pour amd 64 X2 socket AM2, ram DDR2 et port PCI Express ?   :Surprised: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ca m'est arrivé aussi, mais avec le même matériel! Du jour au lendemain, impossible de booter sur un quelconque CD ou DVD.

Du coup, je suis tombé là dessus (la partie où il est expliqué comment utiliser sbootmgr avec grub) et depuis, je n'ai plus de soucis (bon, ok, je dois jouer de la flèche pour faire descendre la sélection...trop dur!!!  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## MasterPrenium

struddel tente de mettre à jour ton bios au pire ...

----------

## struddel

Bon, j'ai acheté la même carte mère que celle sur laquelle le graveur a marché, chez le même vendeur.

Les BIOS sont les mêmes, mêmes version, mêmes réglages.

Et ... sur le mien ça boot pas, sur l'autre ça boot, c'est à n'y rien comprendre...

J'ai essayé en débranchant la nappe IDE de la carte mère, le graveur sata ne boot pas non plus et je me retrouve avec un boot error comme quoi il sait pas sur quoi booter, donc même sans les disques durs IDE, ça boot pas.

Sue l'autre PC ou ça marche, il y a déjà un lecteur DVD en IDE et un disque dur en sata, et quand je rajoute mon graveur, ça fait un lecteur dvd sata qui vient s'ajouter.

Je finis par croire que c'est mon branchement d'alim, je vois plus de solution là ...

Pourtant le lecteur s'ouvre, la diode clignotte et au moment du boot, la diode clignotte se met à clignotter, mais ça zappe sur le disque dur directement, quelque soit le CD ....

----------

## struddel

C'est résolu, j'ai changé le petit raccord entre l'alim et le graveur et ça marche, apparemment c'était défectueux, vive le nouveau matos ...

----------

